# Michelle portrait



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

A frfiend


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome and on par. I hope I stick with this long enough to reach your level of work. Do you take requests? Something surreal like your wolf drawing but with a hint of magic??


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

after I've finished this portrait I've gotta do justs rotter then I can do a wolf.... what did you have in mind? may be we could collaborate!!?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have an idea. How about the evil queen from the TV show Storybrook wiping out the hobbit village while Gondolf stands by helpless and hopeless. I suppose there could be a dragon in there as well. Lots of smoke and fires. :devil:


I'd love to collaborate on it but I would just ruin it. Give me a little more time.:y0: I've got to get busy practicing. I think I love digital.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

there is no ruining in digital dick. thats the glory of it. you can save steps and you can fix mistakes. give it a try - i think meli can estimate your skill level and maybe she can teach well. failures are part of the process. she offered you take it XD thats the smart move here ^^


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Point taken. Thanks


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

meli said:


> after I've finished this portrait I've gotta do justs rotter then I can do a wolf.... what did you have in mind? may be we could collaborate!!?


I was afraid that you had forgotten me.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I did! but I can't forget Nap lol


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol. I bet that you can not forget about me either.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

might put more red in her skin make it more gothic
.
.
.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Don't kill me Meli, but the right side of the face ( as I look at it) is a bit er, heavy, is it not?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

So that's how it's done. OK, I got it.:rolling:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> Don't kill me Meli, but the right side of the face ( as I look at it) is a bit er, heavy, is it not?


I don't think so. Her right side is resting on her right hand pushing her right cheek. In comparison her left cheek looks heavy. The picture has a very natural look.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> So that's how it's done. OK, I got it.:rolling:


didnt find the make art button yet?


----------

